# Virginia Buttonweed?



## SPFriz (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi Folks,

First time yard owner and perhaps budding lawn nerd. Been learning a lot from the interwebs and especially this forum over the summer and early fall. I've had success controlling what I've come to learn are kyllinga, florida pusley, lespedeza, poverty rush and other intruders. One that doesn't seem to be responding well is shown in the pics. The PictureThis app has variously identified it as Green Carpetweed, Poorjoe, False Daisy, Bracted fanpetals, and Shoreline sea purslane. However, when I look at other photos of these weeds, they don't seem to fit. Other "research" is pointing me toward Virginia Buttonweed. What do you all think?


----------



## SouthernCharms (Sep 30, 2020)

The leaves and little white buds give it away. Virginia Buttonweed


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

Yep, definitely Buttonweed. Very difficult to control - I haven't found a pre-emergent that works and it usually requires multiple applications of a strong broadleaf post-emergent herbicide (Celsius, MSM, etc) to get decent results.


----------



## SPFriz (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you for the confirmation. I have been thinking about ordering Celsius but have read warnings about how easy it is to over-apply and severely damage the grass. Below is the sprayer I've been using. Is it adequate or do I need something more accurate?

Scotts 190567 Lithium-Ion Battery Powered Pump Zero Technology Sprayer, 2 Gallon, White
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NNWK7CT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

